# iphone apidictor for acoustal beehive swarm detection



## bzublin (Apr 10, 2010)

I found the US patent (2806082) for the subject device; the patent may have more information to assist your efforts. Here is a link to the patent:
http://www.google.com/patents?id=Ke...a=X&ei=PfhgT_LPLeGQsAKDqMiWCA&ved=0CDQQ6AEwAA


----------



## Barrett (Feb 20, 2012)

I am curious how you set the n-track app to 250hz. I have it installed, but it doesn't give feedback as to where the filter is set?


----------



## Barrett (Feb 20, 2012)

I think I get it. After some controlled whistling into my phone I was able to see that once a specific note is hit the app clearly shows what frequency it is hearing. That said I need to do as suggested and hook it up to a microphone because the background noise is drowning out the bees. Also after counting 15 or so swarm cells on the edges of brood nest comb the point is moot!


----------



## hydronics (Mar 6, 2012)

I've been looking at that patent.. there are a few people that have made progress implementing the design with today's available audio amplifiers but no one has shared this information on the internet so far... This guy has done some cool modeling of electronic filters : 

http://www.dave-cushman.net/elect/apidictorfiltchar.html


----------



## hydronics (Mar 6, 2012)

Barrett... If you could record some of the noise at 250hz it would be neat to hear... I was able to put a mic up against the ventilation opening and get a good indication of noises... I've not been able to record a hive preparing to swarm as it is cold hear in Oregon... Let me know how it goes..


----------



## Barrett (Feb 20, 2012)

I split my colony the other day so I don't know if I'll be able to detect any swarm noise, but I did run out and get a better microphone today. Unfortunately I have to go out of town for the next few days and won't be able to gather any data. I should be able to get some recordings next week though. I have also been looking through the app store and found some apps that may help with this. Also based on looking at some other sound data and band charts on the web I think you may have set the filter to far to the left (low) and may not have been capturing the correct frequency. Just an observation. I'll be able to compare when I have more time.


----------



## Heartspark (Mar 18, 2011)

The problem is the Iphone speaker/mic does not operate at that range..so..Frequency response: 20Hz to 20,000Hz


----------



## hydronics (Mar 6, 2012)

Heartspark... what range does the Iphone speaker/mic operate at? cheers, tom


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Hydronics,

I've been in a PM chat with HIVE+ on this subject. I'm new, too, but came to the same conclusion. *There's an app for that.*

You really need to look down way below 3 kHz and see if you can clearly discriminate that nurse bee tone. A good baseline will be needed to see that change relative to the other buzzes going on. I'd also expect a strong temperature dependence as the need to ventilate the hive changes.

This is clearly a job for a Fast Fourier Transform (FFT) spectrum analyzer. There are spec-annie apps for smart phones. A friend of mine and I were supposed to be testing vibration on a UAV one day. I was setting up a $5700 oscilloscope and an accelerometer to do the job, and he was standing around messing with his i-phone. I was getting steamed, when he stuck his toy on the wing, gave the plane a rock, and got a better frequency plot that the scope could make! He'd managed to couple the accelerometers in the phone to an audio FFT app. Who'da-thunk-it?

Option 2, plug a microphone into your laptop and use a freeware FFT spectrum analyzer program. There is no shortage of them available.

Option 3, for electronics types, there is no shortage of digital oscilloscopes with FFT functions these days. Yeah, these go for about $1000 and up, but they're standard equipment for serious electronic work.

I can't wait for spring. This I gotta try.


----------



## hydronics (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi Phoebee, An acquaintance of mine, James Moore is working on an iphone app. to listen for the 250hz sounds. Here's what he's done so far. You can feel free to contact him as you go further. He's really interested in perfecting the app. cheers, thomas

http://jmoore.me/apps/swarmy/


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't think it will run on my $15 Tracfone. 

I've got a sound editing program on a laptop that has an FFT analyzer. I swiped some hive noise off a YouTube video and can distinguish a broad peak centered at 240 Hz, plus some others. It shows up better if you use some time-averaging, or store the peak levels.

Most of the available programs for PCs are intended for real-time analysis from a live input. Perfect for a live reading, awkward to use on a recording.


----------

